# Google- How alkaline water saved Big Gary's life - BCLocalNews



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*How alkaline water saved Big Gary's life**BCLocalNews*He had suffered 20 years of colitis and *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*). He had learned to live with, and tolerate, the illnesses, as many people do. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

